# Best slider potentiometers I can buy for DIY fader box?



## augustfay (Jan 14, 2019)

Hello, like many have tried before me, I am going to build my own fader CC controller. I was about to buy ALPS faders but I read somewhere that they are kinda flimsy and have no real resistance. So now I'm looking for something better? I was wondering if anybody has any recommendations for some studio-quality potentiometers? I'm looking for 100mms with some good resistance to them, non-motorized. Everyone says the old JL Cooper Fadermaster faders were great compared to the newer ones, anybody know what potentiometers they used to use? Penny & Giles also seems to have a quality product but I am preferably looking for something that wont break the bank. I don't really want to spend more than $200.00 on this entire project unless it is absolutely necessary, so my budget is sort of limited. I still want it to be as good as possible though. If it is worth it MAYBE I'd spend more. I wish the FaderCtrl thing was still available, that's kind of exactly what I am going for, but with a slightly slimmer profile. I am probably going to 3D print the enclosure and use an Arduino, etc... Oh and I want to buy 8 of the pots. Any tips guys? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ironbut (Jan 14, 2019)

You'll have better results if you ask over on GroupDIY or GearSlutz >GeekSlutz.


----------



## augustfay (Jan 14, 2019)

ironbut said:


> You'll have better results if you ask over on GroupDIY or GearSlutz >GeekSlutz.



Thanks, I'll try my luck there.


----------



## ironbut (Jan 15, 2019)

I've got a FaderCtrl and I had my hands on plenty of big consoles too (in studios and shows like AES). I'm really happy with the "loose" feel of the Alps in the FaderCtrl but I can see how some folks might not like that. 
I've seen a few affordable faders for sale on ebay and electronic parts houses but I could only guess if they're nice or a POS.
The guys on those forums I suggested will certainly have some good advice for you but sometimes, it can take few days. 
Be patient and let us know what you came up with.


----------



## augustfay (Jan 15, 2019)

ironbut said:


> I've got a FaderCtrl and I had my hands on plenty of big consoles too (in studios and shows like AES). I'm really happy with the "loose" feel of the Alps in the FaderCtrl but I can see how some folks might not like that.
> I've seen a few affordable faders for sale on ebay and electronic parts houses but I could only guess if they're nice or a POS.
> The guys on those forums I suggested will certainly have some good advice for you but sometimes, it can take few days.
> Be patient and let us know what you came up with.




Appreciate it, will do. For the record, do you by any chance know which alps potentiometers are present in the FaderCtrl? I had a hard time finding that bit of info as well. Would you say they are super loose? Like if you shook the device would the the faders move a ton on their own? Even the Korg Nano Control Studio, as entry-level as it is has a _slight_ bit of drag to its faders. I’m wondering if the alps have even less than that. But I mean, maybe I’d like the alps, I was just worried they’d feel “junky” under my fingertips.


----------



## Si_Withenshaw (Jan 15, 2019)

augustfay said:


> Would you say they are super loose? Like if you shook the device would the the faders move a ton on their own?



Yes & yes!


----------



## ironbut (Jan 15, 2019)

Just tried shaking mine and I had to do it at arms length for one to move an inch.
So, "loose" would seem to be a matter of taste.
For me, I remember thinking that I'd like to have had more resistance when I first got it, but after using it, it became a non-issue.


----------



## LeoNida (Dec 6, 2019)

augustfay said:


> Appreciate it, will do. For the record, do you by any chance know which alps potentiometers are present in the FaderCtrl? I had a hard time finding that bit of info as well. Would you say they are super loose? Like if you shook the device would the the faders move a ton on their own? Even the Korg Nano Control Studio, as entry-level as it is has a _slight_ bit of drag to its faders. I’m wondering if the alps have even less than that. But I mean, maybe I’d like the alps, I was just worried they’d feel “junky” under my fingertips.



https://www.alps.com/prod/info/E/HTML/Potentiometer/SlidePotentiometers/RSNS/RSA0N11S9A0K.html


----------

